# Try to vectorize a .jpg logo using VE LXi Master 6.6v1



## embroiderynewbie (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am using VE LXi Master 6.6v1 software with a 24" SignWarehouse Vinyl Cutter. I normally use it for just text type work. I have recently wanted to start taking logo's and converting them into vector so I'm able to cut them out. I have heard of using Adobe Ill or Corel Draw. In the past I have never been able to use Adobe Ill properly. I currently don't have Adobe or Corel Draw. Before I purchase Adobe Ill, I wanted to know if it's truly easy to use with VE LXi Master 6.6v1. Also is the Live Trace pretty accurate. I have trouble opening .eps files in the VE LXi software for some reason. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. Please see image below.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i use vector magic. email me the image and i'll see if i can get it to work.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

type the text and draw a circle... this one couldn't be much easier to redraw.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Corel x5 has an awesome 'quick trace' feature that I have fallen in love with. It gets very close with only minor node adjustments- and I'm very picky about my nodes...


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously? It is IMPACT and a circle. Even the newest noob can draw that W with the pen tool. Just click on all the corners! 

You need to learn to draw... if you have to auto trace something this easy that says something.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Look jiarby, if that was directed at me you are sadly mistaken. I have been a corel user since version 4, yes four, not x4. 

I'm speaking TO a newb not AS one

When I started tracing vectors I could only have dreamed that the auto functions would have evolved to what they are today. That said for someone new, these tools can be as much of a teaching aid as they are an easy way out. If you look at how an auto-trace function interprets trace it will indeed help you become a better user. Very similar to the advice i got back in 1996 when learning to digitizer for embroidery: "to learn to digitize you must watch the machine sew".


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

The whole redraw takes less than 5 minutes or so... I made a youtube video but there is no audio :-(
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVgXRauFTtM[/media]


----------

